# Fog kit for Non-RS Gen 2



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Anyone know the part numbers for the Gen 2, Non-RS fog light kit? I know they exist, I've seen a few driving around.

Dealers I've gone to say their OEM parts inventory hasn't been updated for the new model yet, I may have saw them on third party sites. Anyone have any luck getting dealer part numbers yet? They keep saying to check back, but as of yet, no luck.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Found this: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-gen2-audio-electronics/171729-2016-fog-light-kit-discovered.html

Sorry about that, should of searched.


----------

